# I just made an impulse buy, was this a mistake?



## wood4heat (Jan 14, 2016)

It's not a chainsaw but... I have been wanting a gas powered hedge trimmer to use around the house for years and just found this at a local pawn shop. I jumped online and they were asking anywhere from $229 to $299 for them on ebay. This one was only $149 and doesn't look like it's ever been used. Compression feels good and it started and ran good so I said wth and bought it. Are HS45's any good for occasional home owner use? 




3470 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




3471 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




3472 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## CR888 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ya they are not the pro grade.......so what!! Many commercial guys use the hs45 and get good results/service life out of them. Good purchase IMO, that thing is new.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 14, 2016)

Seems like a good deal!


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks! I knew it was a homeowner grade but I will only be using it around house. I've got a bunch of overgrown red barberry behind my house along with a few other things that I've just never wanted to drag 100' of extension cord around to deal with. I've just been hacking the crap out of them with my weed eater! I can actually do a decent job if I can dodge the shrapnel but this will be much nicer! I'll probably spend a day each spring running this and then put it away for another year. Not enough use enough to spend the $$$ for pro grade but I don't want a headache of a machine that gets left in the shed either.


----------



## kirko (Jan 25, 2016)

Perfect for occasional home use. I use mine on light foliage and a hs 80 for the thicker stuff,,
Enjoy .


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 26, 2016)

You did good.

Enjoy!!


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 26, 2016)

Good deal and good buy. For homeowner use, you can't beat it.


----------



## Brushpile (Jan 26, 2016)

That's a nice looking mo-sheen. And a nice price to boot.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 29, 2016)

Good buy. You'll like it. With the gas engine hedgers, you get a larger diameter cutting ability. Some of the electric ones can hardly fit a pencil in the blades.
I use these for cutting briers and brambles and other tangled stuff. They have their place in the line up.


----------

